# Finishing inside angles



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have been finishing my inside angles/ corners (whatever you want to call them) with a corner box and an angle head. I have recently had problems with my angle heads having to adjust or repair them frequently. I saw a bunch of people at the recent job sites I have been working at using a compound tube with the inside 90 applicator to apply the mud to the angles and then go with a Flusher to spread and coat the mud. I want to try this procedure for the next time I coat my angles and was wondering which flusher would be the best for this? Columbia, CanAm, Tape tech?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a 3 inch columbia that works really nice. I mainly use a mudrunner with my dm angle heads, but for small jobs I use my 3 inch flusher. no complaints at all with it


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I use columbia flushers, and i am happy with them.


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Another question I have is knowing that using these flushers for finishing that would mean more wear and tare on the flushers. These flushers eventually don't work the same after months. Is there a way to make the flusher work good again when it wears out so it does't leave edges


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

I use a Tapetech Mudrunner.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The trade off with a flusher is cost. Compared to angle heads they are cheap.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I could do a inside tape coat 20 or moredifferent way using different methods using different materials and having them all come out looking the same.


----------



## gn87berner (Jan 3, 2016)

what is making you have to adjust angle heads? you already have the better setup..why would you choose to buy another (lesser) tool? Do you adjust your heads yourself? if not learn and don't look back...just imo


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

gn87berner said:


> what is making you have to adjust angle heads? you already have the better setup..why would you choose to buy another (lesser) tool? Do you adjust your heads yourself? if not learn and don't look back...just imo


Angle heads are very complex. I have noticed they work best when framing is good. If a job that is framed bad they do not cover the angles consistently . Also, I do not know how to adjust angle heads myself. If I knew it would be different story.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> I could do a inside tape coat 20 or moredifferent way using different methods using different materials and having them all come out looking the same.


Right is right, No matter how ya got there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If you're good enough, you can get the head to leave more mud on one side of the angle to compensate for bad framing/bad board. 

What we've been doing since we've had nothing but crap board lately. We tape with a 2.5 head, then just before skimming, we run a 2" head, then follow up with a 3" or 3.5" head

The 2" head runs very very quickly. And makes running the 3 or 3.5 cake walk.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I tried this approach to coating angles & really liked it! :thumbup:


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

fr8train said:


> If you're good enough, you can get the head to leave more mud on one side of the angle to compensate for bad framing/bad board.
> 
> What we've been doing since we've had nothing but crap board lately. We tape with a 2.5 head, then just before skimming, we run a 2" head, then follow up with a 3" or 3.5" head
> 
> ...


So you would tape your anlgles then after coat them twice? when do you do 3 ways?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Terrence35 said:


> So you would tape your anlgles then after coat them twice? when do you do 3 ways?


Day 1: when taping, wipe in pull the 2 sides.

Day 2: pack both sides, bury the top. This is the second coat or last "coat".

Day 3: dust off everything, run the 2", run the 3 or 3.5". Pick 3-ways. This is tight on all 3 sides. It's like the touch-up.

Day 4: pole sand, sponge sand, scrape 3-way. Clean up and go home.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

It only takes about 20 mins per floor to run the 2" head. It's not about perfection. It's about getting the mud on there. 

You can run the 2" on block/fill coat day, then pack the 3 ways after. Varies by job. 

Current job is 300 sheets and about 50 bead, total time between running the 2 and the 3-3.5 was 2 hrs. 2 guys.

We started it Monday, we're sanding tomorrow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

So you would run your 2 inch and then 3 or 3.5 while the 2 inch is still wet?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes. Or, run it the day before. Works great either way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It takes a real pro to run nice hand angles and make money doing it.
I can run em' nice,,,,:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It takes a real pro to run nice hand angles and make money doing it.
> I can run em' nice,,,,:whistling2:


Going to get you a t shirt with FIGJAM on it Lol :thumbsup:

F u#k
I m
G ood
J ust
A sk 
M e


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

cazna said:


> Going to get you a t shirt with FIGJAM on it Lol :thumbsup:
> 
> F u#k
> I m
> ...


I didn't say I can make money doing it.
Fr8 got it.
I'll have to PM my address to you.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Terrence35 said:


> I have been finishing my inside angles/ corners (whatever you want to call them) with a corner box and an angle head. I have recently had problems with my angle heads having to adjust or repair them frequently. I saw a bunch of people at the recent job sites I have been working at using a compound tube with the inside 90 applicator to apply the mud to the angles and then go with a Flusher to spread and coat the mud. I want to try this procedure for the next time I coat my angles and was wondering which flusher would be the best for this? Columbia, CanAm, Tape tech?


How old are your heads? What brand? They do wear out over time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I didn't say I can make money doing it.
> Fr8 got it.
> I'll have to PM my address to you.


I think Cazna was throwing a poke at me.. :yes:


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

fr8train said:


> How old are your heads? What brand? They do wear out over time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


My 3 " Columbia used only once. 3.5 inch north star. only used a handful of times. and my 3 inch drywall master I have had for 5 years. That is the one that works the best but needs adjustment


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Terrence35 said:


> My 3 " Columbia used only once. 3.5 inch north star. only used a handful of times. and my 3 inch drywall master I have had for 5 years. That is the one that works the best but needs adjustment


I can speak from experience. That new NS head needs to be used. We have one and they take a bit to break in. Until then, just gotta be careful that it's seated in the angle correctly, or it will make it's own corner.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

